# Move Complete.



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 22, 2005)

The site move and upgrade are complete.  Right now, I have to start adding in things, but the site is live and functioning, mostly.

Still have a few issues to resolve (the arcade is down for example) but, so far, so good.

Please note that until DNS updates fully (another day or 2) you may encounter weird random errors. These will decrease shortly.

Thank you for your patience.  Now, lets get ready to ROCK!!!!!!!!

%-}


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 23, 2005)

Yea my fix is here. yea yea yea.
Terry


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 23, 2005)

Theres a few new features installed.... I think I'll let everyone snoop around a bit.  Remember, look everywhere!


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 23, 2005)

I like the updates Bob.  Well worth the withdrawl symptoms I experienced


----------



## bignick (Oct 23, 2005)

lookin' good, Bob...real good....


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 23, 2005)

That went quickly, and everything seems so speedy now


----------



## arnisador (Oct 23, 2005)

I like some of the changes...I don't think I've found them all yet! I was afraid I'd lose my new post markers this time with the upgrade but even they're working right.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 23, 2005)

I love the new upgrades, Bob, particulary the banner that reminds you which forum you're in. I also like the gold rep buttons as they let us know who the senior members (by contribution, not just join date or post count) are. The function that allows us to see who WE gave rep. to is also sweet. Thanks. Good Job!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 23, 2005)

Congratulations Bob, you run a fine martial arts forum!
Now I'm going to hunt for some of those changes you 
mentioned!

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 23, 2005)

The upgrade is sweet!  So much faster.

Domo


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 23, 2005)

Bob, this is ROCKIN'!!!  Good job!


----------



## Sapper6 (Oct 23, 2005)

nice work!:ultracool


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 23, 2005)

WOO HOO!  You R0X0R!


----------

